# jonsered 625 II



## jonseredman0244 (May 30, 2008)

i am looking to buy a 625 II jonsered saw it has a 30 inch bar i think its to much for the saw.. but thats me can anyone tell me if i am right.. i am 17 and in the logging business i am a limber and a topper and on the landing but they uped me up to a cutdown man  pretty good for being 17 anyways i need a saw that will run good for me ive been looking a stihls to much money then i came across this johnny used for 400 bucks affordable has a 30 inch bar i need something with a good sized bar were in some big timber but i dont want to get it and it run like crap cuz the bars to much for the saw and the saw i got now aint big enough when i file the drags on it and top something big it just grabs and stop the chain haha i want something that when i file my drags and its sharp that its goin to do the job i like jonnys thats why i was looking at it but i dont kno if that bar is to big or not and another thing wats the horse power on that ok thanks for your time


----------



## Nailsbeats (May 30, 2008)

The 625 is a great old saw, and yes that bar is way to much. If I remember right the saw should be about 63cc. I would not run over 24" on that saw and skip tooth at that. They are nice with a 20" full comp. $400 is way too much unless it is gold plated. I wouldn't pay over $200. Like I said they are already considered "old". No antivibe is the main thing, great runners though. Those old J-reds are tough, nimble machines.

I am assuming you are cutting mostly hardwood, since your location is PA.


----------



## jonseredman0244 (May 30, 2008)

*thanks*

yea i hear you on that i just cant afford a big saw for the price they want i need around a 30 inch bar i juat put all my money into my firebird haha


----------



## jonseredman0244 (May 30, 2008)

*yup*

yea all hardwood mostly rock oak white oak redoak some black oak all kinds of maple


----------



## Burvol (May 30, 2008)

jonseredman0244 said:


> i am looking to buy a 625 II jonsered saw it has a 30 inch bar i think its to much for the saw.. but thats me can anyone tell me if i am right.. i am 17 and in the logging business i am a limber and a topper and on the landing but they uped me up to a cutdown man  pretty good for being 17 anyways i need a saw that will run good for me ive been looking a stihls to much money then i came across this johnny used for 400 bucks affordable has a 30 inch bar i need something with a good sized bar were in some big timber but i dont want to get it and it run like crap cuz the bars to much for the saw and the saw i got now aint big enough when i file the drags on it and top something big it just grabs and stop the chain haha i want something that when i file my drags and its sharp that its goin to do the job i like jonnys thats why i was looking at it but i dont kno if that bar is to big or not and another thing wats the horse power on that ok thanks for your time



Johnnys are good saws, but...Always buy new saws when in proffesional use, just my opinion. You should take the time to punctuate your thoughts when writing.


----------



## jonseredman0244 (May 30, 2008)

*haha*

sorry i aint much for grammer


----------



## SawTroll (May 31, 2008)

Nailsbeats said:


> The 625 is a great old saw, and yes that bar is way to much. If I remember right the saw should be about 63cc. I would not run over 24" on that saw and skip tooth at that. They are nice with a 20" full comp. $400 is way too much unless it is gold plated. I wouldn't pay over $200. Like I said they are already considered "old". No antivibe is the main thing, great runners though. Those old J-reds are tough, nimble machines.
> 
> I am assuming you are cutting mostly hardwood, since your location is PA.



61.5cc, and not a "hot" one for power - I would stay _below_ 20" on that one, more like 16 - 18", 20-24" with skip chain........


----------



## Nailsbeats (May 31, 2008)

That saw will run a 20" fine with full comp chain. Have done it for years, all hardwood.


----------



## turnkey4099 (Jun 1, 2008)

Yep, 20" on a 625 is a great combo. I cleaned up around 3 acres of blowdown Black Locust with one and wouldn't be afraid of a 24" bar on easier stuff.

Harry K


----------

